# Azccvintage Ride July/#5



## Jarod24 (Jun 14, 2016)

AZ Coaster club vintage bicycle ride #5/ July

Meeting up at Herberger park on Indian school and 56th st 630-7 on Saturday July 23rd. Thinking we can do the cruise up to the park again then back down to OHSO or another place to grab food and a drink. Make sure you guys stay hydrated and bring some water. Hope to see you all there!



@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Zonkers8382


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 14, 2016)

Sweet !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 14, 2016)

Sweet !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 14, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's going to be a hot one friends! 115 is the high on Saturday. Make sure your hydrating through out the day as well as bringing water to the ride. See you guys Saturday night!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 20, 2016)

Let's do it!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 20, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> Let's do it!



Just you and your bro coming?


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 20, 2016)

I think my buddy is coming. He has an old tandem I think 60's he wants to bring. My daughter might come also. It will probably be to hot for the wife. Yes, my brother should be there also.


----------



## Psycho Sammi (Jul 20, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> It's going to be a hot one friends! 115 is the high on Saturday. Make sure your hydrating through out the day as well as bringing water to the ride. See you guys Saturday night![/QUOTE


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 20, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> I think my buddy is coming. He has an old tandem I think 60's he wants to bring. My daughter might come also. It will probably be to hot for the wife. Yes, my brother should be there also.




Cool sounds good!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 21, 2016)

Paging @dougfisk, you coming out on Saturday!?


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 23, 2016)

*I'll be there... what could possibly go wrong!  :eek:*


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 23, 2016)

Small group of 5 tonight. Still a great ride. Several people on vacation right now and it was 112 degrees also haha. So not a whole lot of people wanting to ride bikes right now. Here's a couple pics from our cruise! Thanks for those who made it out.


----------

